# Scored a skelly....



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Life sized, med school approved, pre- bloodied, wax museum quality.....but missing the skull....
Oh well, what does one expect for free?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Prime prop for a take on the Headless Horseman, then - just needs a cape and a horse


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

very cool Jack!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool! 

No pic available?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He can always be carrying a skull in his hand.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

joker said:


> Cool!
> 
> No pic available?


Are you kidding....I am lucky I can figure out how to turn a computer on, much less post photos...
I will eventually...but I need to get a digital camera or a new scanner


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Just stick his neck into the ground and attach an extra long bungee cord to his leg and your roof.  They set up a ticket booth for bungee jumps $1.00

If not that, I'm sure you'll find a nice place for you topless skelly.... :googly:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice score. Good skulls are easy to come by.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Pod said:


> Just stick his neck into the ground and attach an extra long bungee cord to his leg and your roof.  They set up a ticket booth for bungee jumps $1.00
> 
> If not that, I'm sure you'll find a nice place for you topless skelly.... :googly:


Bungee jumping - LOL, Pod!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

There are some good ideas........


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Skulls are easy to come by. Skeletons, not so much. Congrats.


----------

